# Police Find 30 Bags Of Heroin During Cavity Search



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*FRAMINGHAM, Mass. -- *Police said a desperate suspect hid drugs in the most delicate of places -- and officers found them, according to a newspaper report.

The MetroWest Daily News reported that police recovered 30 bags of heroin from the cheeks -- yes, those cheeks -- of a man picked up during a traffic stop.

Samuel Nieces, 25, and Josef Sclafani, 20, were arrested after a traffic stop. Police said Sclafani had 20 bags of heroin.

Nieves was fidgeting in the back seat and didn't stop once inside the police station, officers said.

Police said drugs fell to the ground as Nieves undressed at the station.

Lt. Kevin Slattery says he saw a syringe cap stuck between Nieves' buttocks. Inside were 30 bags of heroin.

Police said Nieves faces several drug charges.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

Junk in the trunk.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

JUNIOR OFFICER! FRONT AND CENTER! Grab those rubber gloves...


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Now Officer Rabbit and I are going to stand here while you smoke the WHOLE 30 bags...


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

That's just the cap, Where's the syringe?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Mr. Brownstone....eh?


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

Smelly Sweaty Bum. Yuck!:moon:


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

ShakeEmDOwn016 said:


> Smelly Sweaty Bum. Yuck!:moon:


:uc: MuddButt :uc:


----------



## FIVE-OH (Mar 26, 2006)

After a while in lock up hes gonna be able to fit more than 30 bags...Gross


----------



## Patrick258 (Sep 5, 2004)

Where do you think he learned the trick in the first place....


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

If it were cocaine we could literally call it crack but since its heroin we will call it smack


----------

